# bios update



## nabanit2009 (Apr 26, 2010)

some one help me to update the bios?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 24, 2010)

hardware and os specs plz !


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

Wrong Section

Go here


----------

